
Democratizing QA: How Automated Testing Tools Empower Teams - johns
http://blog.runscope.com/posts/democratizing-qa-how-automated-testing-tools-empower-teams
======
mansilladev
I've talked to just a couple of companies that outsourced QA abroad for some
of their projects and the costs were extremely high in both cases. In one
case, costs exceeded $100K in 6 months -- with thousands of tests written (way
beyond what was required) and an end result of it being unmanageable by the
original team when the contract ended. This is by far a much better story to
hear about bringing QA culture into your company, starting within your four
walls.

